# My new best friend-Homemade brush spinner



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So I bought one of those Sure-Line brush spinners to find out the tool is crap but the process is a winner. So I cut the one end off and then used to remaining to insert into my drill. Works great. The only issue is it sometimes spins the brush out of the holder. Looking to find a way to secure the brush in the holder better.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Will it still hold a roller? Thats my main reason for spinners.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

or just use your hands? Picture a stick between your hands and you are trying to make a fire.
I too only use a spinner for rollers.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

My washing machine spins all of my rollers and brushes. I think having my brush spun out of a holder at drill speed would make it a non starter for me!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

jennifertemple said:


> My washing machine spins all of my rollers and brushes. I think having my brush spun out of a holder at drill speed would make it a non starter for me!



I’m amazed that a brush would survive the washing machine without destroying the bristles. Maybe you have a top load washing machine? It seems like a side loading washing machine would be more of an issue.

Either way my wife would kill me if she found out I was putting my brushes and rollers through the wash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PNW Painter said:


> I’m amazed that a brush would survive the washing machine without destroying the bristles. Maybe you have a top load washing machine? It seems like a side loading washing machine would be more of an issue.
> Either way my wife would kill me if she found out I was putting my brushes and rollers through the wash.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, the reverse is true; I could not wash and spin brushes in a top loading agitating washer. Also, they need to be put in with my work clothing and or rags to provide some bulk and cushion. The trick is to put them snugly into wraps as soon as they come out of the machine. I often hang them over a cast iron radiator to dry. The heat seems to _iron_ back to perfect form. My brush bellies never get stiff, no build up at the ferrule and tips seem to stay pretty sharp. I was late coming to this method. I only discovered the beauty of my system about 8 years ago; I was to blessed tired after a hard day & in a fit of not caring about the result, threw every ting in the washer. I've been doing it that way ever since! 
AND I am THE WIFE! :wink:


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Woodco said:


> Will it still hold a roller? Thats my main reason for spinners.


Yes it does.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> My washing machine spins all of my rollers and brushes. I think having my brush spun out of a holder at drill speed would make it a non starter for me!


Have you had or ever had issues of residue getting on your clothes the next time it is used? Do you use a top loader or a side loader? Just normal laundry soap? Has any clothes been ruined by this process? I love the idea, :vs_OMG: what is the downside?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Have you had or ever had issues of residue getting on your clothes the next time it is used? Do you use a top loader or a side loader? Just normal laundry soap? Has any clothes been ruined by this process? I love the idea, :vs_OMG: what is the downside?


 My machine is a front / side loader. I would never use a top loader because the agitating fins would beat up my brushes. Side loaders are a tumble action, thus a lot gentler. I only do this process with water borne product. Shellac or oil based I use old brushes / rollers, as in at end of useful life and trash them after use. SO, no, I have never had any residual paint left in the machine and never damaged any of my clothing.

I can not imagine what downside there could be. I never experienced a negative in the whole 8 years I've been doing this. My only grip is I wish to heck I had learned to do this 35 years earlier! I do rinse in water before loading into the machine. I do use laundry soap and I do take them out promptly and wrap the brushes to keep their shape. Roller sleeves I just stand up on a shelf until they are dry.

My machine is a double loader and I even put my canvas drop sheets through it when they start to look a bit grubby and just hang them over my fence to dry. 

It does an exceptional job and my sleeves and brushes come out looking new with the exception of wooden handles that come out clean but the wood remains paint stained.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

@cardgunner P.S. I want to emphasize the need to put rags or your work clothing in with the brushes. I would de dubious about not having enough fabric in to cushion the works. I also do as a cold water wash.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

There's a reason they call it a clothes washer. They don't call it a put anything you want in here washer. Why would I put relatively expensive clothing in with brushes and rollers, so that my clothes could have that fresh smell of BM, SW, Behr or whatever?


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I just Febreze my brushes and roller covers.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> I just Febreze my brushes and roller covers.


Before or after putting them in you're clothes washer?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> There's a reason they call it a clothes washer. They don't call it a put anything you want in here washer. Why would I put relatively expensive clothing in with brushes and rollers, so that my clothes could have that fresh smell of BM, SW, Behr or whatever?



To each his own, my machine, my tools, my choice. My lack of PITA of cleaning my equipment. You need not follow in my foot steps.:vs_cool:


----------

